# Curious about Tshirt Fullfillment sites for Artists



## arizona_iced_tea (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey everyone, I was just wondering if anyone had any success/advice for using these t-shirt fulfillment sites as a designer/illustrator. Any feedback appreciated! And please check out my site if you are looking for an illustrator,


----------



## BRoeAZ (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi, Chris. Seen you updated your site. You did the moose golf design for me. Working on a design that I may need you help on next month.


----------



## arizona_iced_tea (Apr 14, 2010)

Oh Cool, just let me know Bill. Hey, would you ever be interested in giving a testimonial for me on this site?


----------



## BRoeAZ (Aug 22, 2009)

Sure!! 
Chris is a very talented artist, fast response, and very reasonable rates. 
I highly recommend his services.


----------

